# Freelance Student Researcher – Mc Gill University



## goodsource (Mar 23, 2011)

We are a market research and information company. We are conducting a survey at Mc Gill University. If you are a student of [university name] and interested, please send me a PM (private message) to include your contact information such as a phone number and/or email address where we can further discuss this project.


----------

